# Not Another 10 Gallon Shrimp Tank



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, 
I'm new here and just wanted to share with you my new CRS tank. The shrimp I got from Anna/Bettaforu on the weekend. Thanks Anna.

I welcome any comments or advice that you may have. I did alot of research before starting my tanks up but I'm still learning and don't mind hearing from you guys. Thanks.

Shane

Specs:
10 gallon glass tank
15 Watt fluorescent w/ power-glo bulb
Glass canopy top
Fluval Shrimp Stratum
2 Marimo Moss Balls
Drift wood
Sponge Filter on powerhead
Aerator
Heater
Decor

Fluval substrate was rinsed with strainer till water ran clear. After placing in tank and carefully filling water (tap) appeared cloudy but cleared up after 24hr on HOB powerfilter. Water remained slightly acidic after cycling with guppy, 2 jumbo snails and used filer media from existing tank.









New CRS from Anna/Bettaforu, acclimatizing using drip method (using hand syringe )









New CRS Tank setup









CRS taking a ride on the snail express 









Hinomaru chillin on drift wood


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

U've got beautiful shrimps  Best of luck


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

tanks looking good. and thats a no entry.. looks healthy


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Shane, your tank looks good, but very sparse looking...you need some more moss and floating plants. I will bring you some with the Hinos next weekend (free of charge)

Floating plants help the shrimps hide from one another and are also great for the babies to hide in, as well as controlling ammonia and nitrate/nitrites in your tank.

Also be careful with that shell...if it is a real one (not plastic) then it will put the PH up...leaches out over time. I had to take all of my shells out because of this. Better to use some nice rocks (not the red lava rock as that one puts up PH too) dragon lace rock is a good one, it has holes in it, and river stones for decor! 

It will look a bit spare only because its a bigger tank than most nano/ebi ones, but eventually will fill in just nicely. Shrimps looking good!


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the complements guys.

Anna, I kinda was thinking the same thing about the tank being a little sparse  and not enough greeny to help control ammonia etc. Was looking around to find some suitable plants but haven't decided as of yet. You read my mind 

Yes, the shell is real. I was tempted to place it there cause it looks so cool with the reflection. Thanks for pointing that out though. I might just remove it since water quality comes first. Thanks.

Shane


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful shrimpies!! The no entry is very cool  i got some hinos from Anna too so our shrimps are probably cousins


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Your tank look nice!

How long did it take to cycle?

You tank is very clear. It looks great, but shrimps need some algae to eat.
Marimo moss ball is a type of algae. It prevents algae from growing in your tank. 
I suggest you to remove moss balls and keep your light on for a loner period (up to 24 hours per day, actually) for 3-4 days. Algae will start growing and then you will be able to return everything in order you like.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi just want to ask how many kilos of stratum substrate you have right there?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Camboy: It is a 4kg bag. It gave me approx. 1 inch cover.

igor: I had it running for a little over a week with an old filter. Oh I forgot to mention I used about 50% water from my existing 55 g tank and the rest tap water. So I kinda cheated the cycling, well hopefully. Last I checked my water was 6.8 ph, 5 gh, 2 kh. I'm still checking for nitrates nitrites every few days so far 0 ppm.

The moss balls are all I got for greenry for now till I get some maybe java fern or java moss. I also like banana plants and dwarf hair grass. Anna might get me some floatin plants so ill see what kinda setup I can achieve then. Any suggestions on plants would be helpful. Thanks.

By the way guys. I got 3 berried shrimps lol.

Here is the video:


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congrats on the berried ladies! 
I have a banana plant that was doing well till i changed my lighting setup, then lost all its leaves and is now just the "banana" part, and occasionally one of the bananas seems to wilt- well the shrimps love it- they pick it apart until the whole piece is completely gone lol they have successfully eaten half of the plant now, they even go inside it and pick at it.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

ShrimpieLove: Haha the banana plant don't grow fast enuff and will end up as shrimp food, thanks for letting me know 

I was experimenting with spinach and blanched the leaves in a cup of hot water swirling it around for not more than 1 min. Then feed the shrimpies and here is them munching away:


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Here is an update on the tank. Some before and after pics. Some new babies. Algae starting to grow well. 15 adult shrimp no deaths to date *knocks on wood* Anyhow enjoy you guys.


----------



## Louman (Jan 27, 2011)

nice tank! Can i ask where you got the sponge filter/power head? I've been looking to replace the HOB filter I have in my shrimp/guppy tank


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What are the plants in the pic of the white square dish? I cant tell but are they already attached to rocks?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

Louman said:


> nice tank! Can i ask where you got the sponge filter/power head? I've been looking to replace the HOB filter I have in my shrimp/guppy tank


Try BA's or petsmart. Use a Hydro-sponge I, II or III depending on the size of your tank. I got a III, a bit oversize and I think it was around $20. You will have to cut the clear plastic tube to adjust the height for your powerhead to be below water if you have a shallow tank like mine (10 gallon). I didnt get the seapora brand cause the tubing is too narrow to fit the powerhead 101 also called Aquaclear Powerhead 10 which I think was around $40. The aquaclear powerhead 10 has a very slow flowrate and might be hard to find at many BA's but north york location had them in stock last time I check. Let me know if you need details with the modification.



ShrimpieLove said:


> What are the plants in the pic of the white square dish? I cant tell but are they already attached to rocks?


Dwarf hair grass, dwarf baby tears, banana plant. No rocks attached, they're just in plastic pots full of cotton. Yup this is where the snails were hitch-hiking.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if you used tap water or RO water or a mixture of both?


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

sujeev87 said:


> Hey I was wondering if you used tap water or RO water or a mixture of both?


Aged tap water with Amquel Plus water conditioner. I let it sit in a bucket for a week.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

where can i get Amquel Plus water conditioner? also what do you mean by aged tap water? So you take aged tap water and put some Amquel Plus water conditioner in it and let it sit for a week? or is aged water just tap water that was sitting in a bucket for a week? sorry if i seem a little slow. I just want to make sure. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

sujeev87 said:


> where can i get Amquel Plus water conditioner? also what do you mean by aged tap water? So you take aged tap water and put some Amquel Plus water conditioner in it and let it sit for a week? or is aged water just tap water that was sitting in a bucket for a week? sorry if i seem a little slow. I just want to make sure. Thanks for your help.


It's cool. Any BA's or petsmart should have it. A 236 ml bottle will cost around $8-10.

I just fill a 5 gallon bucket with water straight from the tap and put about half a cap or approx. 1 teaspoon of Amquel Plus. Next, I stir it a little and let it sit for a few days. Doesn't have to be exactly a week. Just keep a bucket handy as a water source for top-ups or water changes. Hope this helps.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just thought i'd jump in here. Amquel + which is what I use in all my shrimp tanks and have had NO issues with nitrates/nitrites/ammonia in over 1 year of using it...best product on the market in my book. JMO

Aged water, is tap water left in a bucket for over 24 hours...any chloramines/chloride (hope I spelt that right) has disappated and the water is good to use for any Betta or Shrimp tanks. You don't need to let it sit for a week, but if your not using it and you just want to have it on hand that's fine...you can do it ahead of time.

From a long term Betta hobbyist I learned that HOT water is the best to use...fill the bucket let it sit for 24 hours, and then add your water conditioner, which is what Amquel + is and its ready to go. I raised over 6 families of bettas by doing this and each one gave me 20-50 babies (yes that I had to sell, mostly at auctions) Never lost very many babies by using this method, so because Betta babies are extremely fragile, it is definitely an OK method to use for shrimps (which are much hardier)

Great looking tank Shane. Have your Mosura products ready for you...will let you know about delivery....aiming for Sat 26th at Franks plaza if that's good for you.

Glad your babies arrived safe and sound. Mine are growing like weeds!


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Just thought i'd jump in here. Amquel + which is what I use in all my shrimp tanks and have had NO issues with nitrates/nitrites/ammonia in over 1 year of using it...best product on the market in my book. JMO
> 
> Aged water, is tap water left in a bucket for over 24 hours...any chloramines/chloride (hope I spelt that right) has disappated and the water is good to use for any Betta or Shrimp tanks. You don't need to let it sit for a week, but if your not using it and you just want to have it on hand that's fine...you can do it ahead of time.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got the idea of using Amquel from you Anna awhile back  through your posts. I just take a little extra precaution in letting the amquel+ do its work on the water before adding to the shrimp tank. It is only 2 months now I been using this new conditioner. So far it works great with the shrimp. Thanks for the input Anna. Always good to know other people's experiences.

Franks and 26th sound good. Keep me posted. Thanks.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

I like the set up and some nice grades too.


----------

